# how many eggs on average can a piranha lay?



## EMJAY

just curious, and how do i know if they are spawning?


----------



## piranha198220

reds usually lay about 1500-2000 eggs at a time this is what i read in a book it was an old book but it still should be close to that

you will be able to tell real easly if there spawning i cant explain it very well but ill try 
it like they get next to each other and kinda like vibrate on each other i know there is pics of it some where in this site but not sure where

but if your p's spawn you will know it also before they spawn the male will usualy will dig a burrow in the gravel like a nest and bite off leaves of plants and sh*t like that to make the nest then the male will try to chase the female over to the nesting ground to spawn

like i said i cant explain it very well but hope it helps somewhat

Piranha198220


----------



## NIKE

yep that sounds pretty good side by side bellys touching and circleing motions over nest area.


----------



## EMJAY

h0ow many of those eggs will become fry?


----------



## piranha198220

almost all will hatch but they are canabuls so after a couple of days there will be about 500-800 and more and more will die so you might get only like 200 or so


----------



## Neoplasia

According to the Schleser book, "_from several hundred to several thousand eggs are layed._" p. 27-28


----------

